# Olongapo



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

OLONGAPO straps

well i found out about these by accident and wondered if anyone has one or more than one lol

pics would be great as im looking to by one for one of my dive watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Each to there own Bill 

I know they are quite historic 

But..............

I think they are hideous h34r:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Military Watch Resource is a good place to locate both the originals and the modern versions, they show up there most often.

Jase, IMO they look great on a 6105 and are surprisingly comfortable. No photos of my 6105 on one, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry, but I`m with Jase on this, they look `orrible :thumbsdown:

But as he says each to there own :wink2:


----------

